# Pinhead Costume



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

Wow that's awesome....I just bought mine a couple yrs. ago....no way I'd be able to do it myself!!


----------



## halloweenfanatic2011 (Sep 20, 2011)

looks pretty good


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Thanks!! We are still getting it where it needs to be! Im hoping to have a mask pulled from the molds tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Thank You So Much!!
Look for an update on this very soon!


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Ok guys and gals, I just finished this costume for a friend and was so proud of it I had to share!
The Mask is silicone and is our First go at silicone! This is not an easy process IMO! The pins are made from Plastic Qtips, push pins and some spray paint! There are 100 in this mask and one was less fun to put in than the last, LOL!!
The costume is made from a leather trench coat! There was a ton of altering that needed to be done on this thing to make it work! We also added the latex chest shoulders and forarms! We also added some metal clips for effect!
As always please let me know what you think and thanks for looking!
Jeremey


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

A big congratulations to you on your hard work, it definitely paid off, and could very well earn some cash if entered in a contest.


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Thank you so much! This costume was one of our most difficult builds. This costume is heading to Vegas Baby! Im hoping it cleans house!


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Thanks!
Im not going to Vegas, LOL! the costume is. I have to stay in Ohio for Halloween, Brrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Greikate (Sep 5, 2011)

That is terrifying!


----------



## tk1055 (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice Job, Jeremy! Very cool.


----------



## Davyblues (Sep 18, 2011)

Your work is awesome! I'd highly recommend your work!


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Greikate said:


> That is terrifying!


Terrifying Is EXACTLY what we were going for! LOL! Thanks for the great comment!


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Id like to thank you both for very nice comments! This is one of our Best costumes to date! I love it!


----------



## WickedBanshee (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow! Very awesome!
I'm looking at Cenobite character costumes, trying to figure out how to use some of the ideas to make Steampunk Cenobite costumes for Halloween '13
I've been working on a Hellraiser puzzle box prop for some time. Involving a 12" X 12" puzzle box that I dremeled the design into. It will have a bust of Pinhead trapped in the box. The box is bronze/ amber colored acrylic, so you will be able to see him inside when the light inside is on. So the theme for Halloween is to be a group of enemies to the Cenobites.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

I can see how you would be proud!!
All that hard work defiantly paid off.
I'm planning to do a pinhead costume soon but instead of a mask i'll actually attach pins to my face using SFX. 
Well done!


----------



## kevin242 (Aug 30, 2005)

looks awesome!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Great job on one of my favorite characters. Not one part has been skimped on, unlike many of the mass-produced versions of costumes; even the robe has nice detailing.


----------

